# What mileage is on your 1.8t?



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

So the 1.8 tsi has been out for about 4 years now and seems to be pretty reliable. I just bought a 2016 Passat SE with 12k miles and do 15k miles each year on my commute alone. Oil and filter will be changed every 5k miles so I'm hoping to get close to 200k miles out of this car. It's a PZEV model and I live in NJ so a large number of parts have the 15 year 150k mile warranty which was a big selling point for me.

What mileage do you have on your 1.8t and what maintenance/repairs has it needed?


----------



## Attanasio666 (Apr 8, 2014)

2015 Golf M/T.
I'm almost at 50k miles and I had no problems. There was a recall for a fuel evap issue but it didn't really affect me. Spark plugs will be due soon but I push the engine very often so I guess that's normal.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

31k on the clock now. Rear main seal seeping oil but some how oil level did not drop. Engine runs smooth so far.


----------



## waxthis (Nov 28, 2006)

2015 Jetta Sport 47K 90 percent highway

Fuel pump
N80 valve


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

_Riddle said:


> So the 1.8 tsi has been out for about 4 years now and seems to be pretty reliable. I just bought a 2016 Passat SE with 12k miles and do 15k miles each year on my commute alone. Oil and filter will be changed every 5k miles so I'm hoping to get close to 200k miles out of this car. It's a PZEV model and I live in NJ* so a large number of parts have the 15 year 150k mile warranty* which was a big selling point for me.
> 
> What mileage do you have on your 1.8t and what maintenance/repairs has it needed?


https://owners.honda.com/Documentum/Warranty/Partslist/APL32586.pdf
If your state is a Mandatory PZEV state, then those warranties apply. If you bought a PZEV
in a state that does not require PZEV, then you don't qualify.

I am at 104,300 miles, all highway.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

PowerslavePA said:


> https://owners.honda.com/Documentum/Warranty/Partslist/APL32586.pdf
> If your state is a Mandatory PZEV state, then those warranties apply. If you bought a PZEV
> in a state that does not require PZEV, then you don't qualify.
> 
> I am at 104,300 miles, all highway.


That is impressive mileage. Have you needed any repairs outside of normal wear items? I wondered if the PCV failed causing the RMS to start leaking oil, would the RMS be covered under the PZEV warranty or just the PZEV? I doubt it would.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

_Riddle said:


> That is impressive mileage. Have you needed any repairs outside of normal wear items? I wondered if the PCV failed causing the RMS to start leaking oil, would the RMS be covered under the PZEV warranty or just the PZEV? I doubt it would.


Over 105,000 now, and no, no repairs.

Just oil changes every 6 weeks, trans oil and filter, 2nd set of tires since bought.
Rear pads, got front slotted and drilled rotors for what that's due.
Cabin air filters, intake air filters, then to the Injen intake.

Needs front end links, which I have, weather NOT permitting...

No major engine or other drivetrain related issues.

RMS; If it is part of the PCV system, PZEV, would be covered that 15/150000 warranty.
SULEV is 3/36000

https://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/warranty.pdf

Includes the battery? Huh...

Parts list:
https://owners.honda.com/Documentum/Warranty/Partslist/APL32586.pdf


----------



## JohnHturbo (Jan 28, 2018)

314km.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

just clicked over 40k on my 2015. No major repairs yet.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Will be at 118,000+ by tomorrow morning....


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Was way off, am up over 120,000 now... Added two more stops to my route...
Need front wheel bearings already. My TDI went 243,000 and they were fine.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

PowerslavePA said:


> Was way off, am up over 120,000 now... Added two more stops to my route...
> Need front wheel bearings already. My TDI went 243,000 and they were fine.


Do you DIY all of your maintenance? I'm coming up to the 40k mile mark and want to do transmission fluid/filter change. I have Vagcom, the tricky part seems to be getting the vehicle level on jack stands.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Have any of you with higher mileage had to have valves cleaned or anything? Just wondering how these newer DI engines are doing with the common carbon build up issues. So far 38k on my 2016 jetta sport 1.8T and its been a great car.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a hair over 80k, zero issues with mine, rear main seal did leak early in its life but that was because it was over filled with oil at the factory. It went away after i did my oil change and put in less oil, hasn't returned since. Besides a set of tires and oil and filter changes it required nothing. Sometimes i get a EPC light come on, but it goes away after a restart or reset via OBD tool. It turns out the MAP sensor gets a little dirty with oil residue and causes a erratic readings in boost, i cleaned the sensor with MAF cleaner and problem hasn't surfaced again.


----------



## VWGolfer#1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Mileage*

Bought it in January 2018, about 12,200 miles, a little bit high for only 8 months, but now that I see it, I only have about 4 months to go, and I don't think I will hit 20,000 miles, which I usually do. I don't even think I will hit 5,000 miles in three months for the change of oil, this time. I am on vacation, not driving the usual 80 miles, at least, per day. Maybe I will have another 5000 miles to go for the anniversary. That will put it around 17000 miles, which is fine. I see it as closer to the 15000 per year...


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

bought new 2017 Golf Sportwagen on Oct 31 2016. Have over 57,XXX miles on it. Had problems with sun roof leak and replaced under warranty last year. Just noticed having the leaking sun roof again. Also just had an issue with "Wastegate actuator stuck" over the weekend. Waiting to see what, if anything they will do with it.


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

I am at about 75k on my 1.8. 14 Passat.


----------



## RHaas (Apr 30, 2017)

2015 Golf Sportwagen with tune just hit 45k. No issues or repairs needed so far. Oil chnage every 5 K and just did tranny oil at 45K.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DasCC said:


> just clicked over 40k on my 2015. No major repairs yet.


50k- no issues, yet


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Just hit 50k miles on the 2016 jetta sport 1.8t 5spd. So far still solid, just oil changes and new set of tires. Thinking about doing spark plugs either next oil change or maybe at 60k.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm almost at 87k i am hoping shell make it to 200k at least.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

I have 50k on a tuned 1.8t jetta sport. Nothing but maintenance items. I have been tuned for 20k miles. So far so good (although I dont beat on the car really). I just changed plugs. They were pretty bad. The owners manual calls to do them at 60k, but I'm not surprised the tune ate through them a bit quicker. I will probably do every 20k from here on out. If you're not tuned, 60k is fine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

98,600 on my 2014 Passat SE with roof. No issues with the engine. Had the rear main recall done. This car has been rock solid, and has had the least issues of the other 6 V.W.'s I've owned, including my German built 2011 GTI. I use BG products each oil change. BG EPR in oil for 20 minutes at 1200 RPM just to dissolve some of accumulated deposits, then add BG MOA after the oil change. At 1/2 tank of fuel BG 44K to clean injectors. Original wiper blades, but its time to change them.

Changed brake fluid twice, cabin and engine air filters changed twice, trans service with filter, gasket done at 52,000 and will be done again soon. Knock on wood, so far, so good. Original plugs and coils.


----------



## Burnley421 (Apr 19, 2015)

179K on mine right now. Almost at 180K. No major issues. 

- Oil and filter changes every 5-8K miles. I've used Castrol 5w40 and 0w40, Rotella T6 a few times (*NOT VW 502.00, but the car likes it in the summer months), and LiquiMoly 5w40 (use this in the summer now instead of Rotella), and I always use VW oil filters from the dealer. 

- Water pump was replaced at like 30K under warranty, just had to replace the battery a few months ago. Did my spark plugs at 100K, will be doing those again once warmer weather comes around. Plan to do the fuel filter soon as well. 

-Still have the FACTORY front brake pads on the car (I know the question was about the engine, but still). 


........Long story short, these engines are solid if you keep the oil and filter changed (well mine is anyway). I beat the living daylights out of my engine on a daily basis (frequent full throttle acceleration, several redlines per day, engine braking on hills), and it has held up great. No complaints. It's hard to say if the engine has had any significant drop in power from wear and tear, since I drive it daily. I'd have to get behind the wheel of a lower mileage car to say, but to me if feels just as snappy as the day I got it.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnley421 said:


> 179K on mine right now. Almost at 180K. No major issues.
> 
> - Oil and filter changes every 5-8K miles. I've used Castrol 5w40 and 0w40, Rotella T6 a few times (*NOT VW 502.00, but the car likes it in the summer months), and LiquiMoly 5w40 (use this in the summer now instead of Rotella), and I always use VW oil filters from the dealer.
> 
> ...


I saw a 2015 GSW for sale in cars.com not long ago with 244k miles for $6k appears high milers are starting to surface.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Burnley421 said:


> *179K on mine right now. Almost at 180K. No major issues. *
> 
> - Oil and filter changes every 5-8K miles. I've used Castrol 5w40 and 0w40, Rotella T6 a few times (*NOT VW 502.00, but the car likes it in the summer months), and LiquiMoly 5w40 (use this in the summer now instead of Rotella), and I always use VW oil filters from the dealer.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

no work on timing chain or related parts? 

I've never had a high mileage chain driven engine. Only belt driven which were replaced at the recommended intervals. Wasn't sure what the consensus was on chain maintenance as these creeped up in mileage.


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

Burnley421 said:


> 179K on mine right now. Almost at 180K. No major issues.
> 
> - Oil and filter changes every 5-8K miles. I've used Castrol 5w40 and 0w40, Rotella T6 a few times (*NOT VW 502.00, but the car likes it in the summer months), and LiquiMoly 5w40 (use this in the summer now instead of Rotella), and I always use VW oil filters from the dealer.
> 
> ...



Very encouraging! What transmission do you have? Did you get any servicing done on it? Thanks


----------



## Burnley421 (Apr 19, 2015)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> no work on timing chain or related parts?
> 
> I've never had a high mileage chain driven engine. Only belt driven which were replaced at the recommended intervals. Wasn't sure what the consensus was on chain maintenance as these creeped up in mileage.


Nope. No maintenance or work done to the timing chain, tensioners, etc.. I have a friend who works at an Audi parts department. This summer he's going to have one of the techs at the service department open up a part of the timing cover and send a scope in to check for wear and what not. As of right now, I don't have any excessive noise or anything coming from the timing chain area. So I am not concerned with it for now. I've always understood that timing chain wear ("Chain Stretch"), and component wear should be pretty well under control as long as you keep up with oil changes and use good oil. 



porkfrog said:


> Very encouraging! What transmission do you have? Did you get any servicing done on it? Thanks


It's got the 6 speed torque converter automatic. I believe VW still used the Aisin 09G automatic transmission in 2014, right? 

Either way, No major issues with the transmission. VW reflashed the transmission software when I had it in for the water pump at 30K-ish miles. It made the shift logic a lot smoother. Before the software update, at a complete stop, the transmission would go into neutral, and reengage when I took my foot off the brake to get going again (I read somewhere that it was actually programmed this way to save fuel), and in Drive, downshifts (when slowing down or coasting to a stop) were kind of harsh. This was not present in manual or sport mode. After the software update the downshifting was smoother and it didn't do the neutral when stopped thing.

I actually inquired about servicing the transmission at my local VW service dept. at about 60K miles. I was told very bluntly by the service adviser that the transmissions are sealed and require no. maintenance. He said that the service they were able to do was a simple drain and fill, and that it was very expensive for what it was and a very time consuming process. So I ended up not scheduling it. 

I think it's complete nonsense that they don't recommend any maintenance on the automatic transmission. No fluid is "lifetime fluid". I always meant to go back and get it scheduled, but never had the time or means to leave the car there with them for a couple days like they wanted (they offered no service loaner). Next thing I knew, I was at 100K miles...then 150K miles... and so on...

I think I'm going to have it serviced soon though, just a drain and fill. I think flushing is out of the question at this point and will just cause issues that weren't there before. I've recently started noticing after a long day of driving (like 150+miles), when inching along in stop and go traffic, that there is a bit of a harsh downshift, accompanied by a "clack" kind of sound. I think it might be heat related, since it only does it after very long days of driving, when everything would be good and hot, and in stop and go driving. 

So to answer your question, I've made it this far with zero transmission maintenance (other than the software update early on), and have had no major issues thus far. But I am planning on having it serviced soon.


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

Burnley421 said:


> Nope. No maintenance or work done to the timing chain, tensioners, etc.. I have a friend who works at an Audi parts department. This summer he's going to have one of the techs at the service department open up a part of the timing cover and send a scope in to check for wear and what not. As of right now, I don't have any excessive noise or anything coming from the timing chain area. So I am not concerned with it for now. I've always understood that timing chain wear ("Chain Stretch"), and component wear should be pretty well under control as long as you keep up with oil changes and use good oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Burnley421 said:


> Nope. No maintenance or work done to the timing chain, tensioners, etc.. I have a friend who works at an Audi parts department. This summer he's going to have one of the techs at the service department open up a part of the timing cover and send a scope in to check for wear and what not. As of right now, I don't have any excessive noise or anything coming from the timing chain area. So I am not concerned with it for now. I've always understood that timing chain wear ("Chain Stretch"), and component wear should be pretty well under control as long as you keep up with oil changes and use good oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info about the chain... 


Does your manual not show auto trans service at 50K? Mine does.

I would check with a different dealer on the transmission service. Drain and fill isn't that difficult. My local dealer who is always overpriced, charged $275 for a drain/fill, by comparison they charge $400 for DSG fluid change.


----------



## smdvwguy (Jun 19, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing. The manual calls for a 50k mile service on the automatics. It's true that the fluid is replaced via a simple drain and fill, but there's a filter that can be replaced also. I just ticked over 100k and have serviced the transmission twice. Local shop only charges me $100 for labor and I just supply the fluid, filter and gasket myself.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

smdvwguy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The manual calls for a 50k mile service on the automatics. It's true that the fluid is replaced via a simple drain and fill, but there's a filter that can be replaced also. I just ticked over 100k and have serviced the transmission twice. Local shop only charges me $100 for labor and I just supply the fluid, filter and gasket myself.


The 09G aisin autos are using same “lifetime WS” fluid as most modern Toyota’s which are group 3 synthetics. You can buy these WS pretty cheap at Toyota dealers if you don’t feel like paying VW prices. Full list price on this is $9.97 if any of you local SoCal guys want some I could hook you up on some at the dealer I work at.


----------



## Greengo1 (Mar 26, 2019)

*oil suggestions*

I bought my 2015 1,8 TSI in november with 43K miles and now it has 48K. Time to change oil, any suggestions?


----------



## PassatFan3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Jetta Sport 2015. Almost 60K and 70 percent highway. Works like a Swiss clock)


----------



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

2014 Jetta 5 speed over here. Bought her a year ago with 70k km (45k miles) and now at 110k km (70k miles). Not a single problem with it fingers crossed!


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Helltime said:


> Just hit 50k miles on the 2016 jetta sport 1.8t 5spd. So far still solid, just oil changes and new set of tires. Thinking about doing spark plugs either next oil change or maybe at 60k.


At 64k miles now, did an inspection, changed air filter, cabin filter spark plugs, oil and tire rotation at 60k miles. Wife is still averaging 36mpg+ with her commute (75% highway) car is still solid. Might be almost time to replace shocks/struts, feels slightly floaty, then again I am used to driving a Short wheel base 4wd pickup or c4 corvette, so compared to those most things will feel that way :laugh:


----------



## jurotek (Sep 30, 2015)

2015 2 door Launch Edition 1.8TSI manufactured in April 2015, purchased Sept. 11 2015 with 6 miles on it. As of today almost 35K miles without single problem.
After first free oil change at dealer now on WM Super-Tech 0W20 SN Plus with 1/4 cup of Hyper-Lube with WIX WL10024 oil filter. Extended Period varies between 47.3 and 48.1 MPG on Maverik 87 clear gas. Few mods, VWR springs, dogbone, Afe dry air filter and wiper delete for $1.54 from hardware store. Never took it past 3000 RPM yet. Great car and hope it serves me well for many years to come. Nice to hear from you people and your great experiences. Gives me faith that I made the right decision even tho some people told me when I bought it that I made a mistake due to VW poor reliability and high maintenance cost. Got the feeling that I'll prove them wrong.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

0W20 oil, what do you think it is a Prius? Take it above 4-5K once and a while, feed her some dinner. 

Also kudos on 35K in 3-4 years that some low miles. 36K on our '17 Alltrack.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

jurotek said:


> 2015 2 door Launch Edition 1.8TSI manufactured in April 2015, purchased Sept. 11 2015 with 6 miles on it. As of today almost 35K miles without single problem.
> After first free oil change at dealer now on WM Super-Tech 0W20 SN Plus with 1/4 cup of Hyper-Lube with WIX WL10024 oil filter. Extended Period varies between 47.3 and 48.1 MPG on Maverik 87 clear gas. Few mods, VWR springs, dogbone, Afe dry air filter and wiper delete for $1.54 from hardware store. *Never took it past 3000 RPM yet.* Great car and hope it serves me well for many years to come. Nice to hear from you people and your great experiences. Gives me faith that I made the right decision even tho some people told me when I bought it that I made a mistake due to VW poor reliability and high maintenance cost. Got the feeling that I'll prove them wrong.



The engine has never seen more than 3,000 RPM? :what:


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

70k on the 2016 jetta sport 5spd. The output seal on the transmission is seeping a little on the driver side. Shouldn't be too difficult to fix.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Driximus (Jul 12, 2016)

my 16 golf has just shy of 42k miles. other than early shifter replacement and then again a switch in the shifter for a recall for the same issue and the sunroof recall zero issues. about 10k on APR's tune.

my wife's 15 Passat has only had recall work done on it and zero issue.

both vehicles just get their regular maintenance.


----------



## jmo69 (Dec 4, 2014)

My 18 Alltrack with the DSG has just over 5K miles since we bought it last August. Needless to say we don't drive much, both retired now. Our longest commute for work was only 12mi/day. The only repair we had was a leaking oil filter, otherwise we're golden. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

So this fellow is using 0w20 Walmart Supertech oil . Fresh I'm not surprised he is getting the MPG he claims ,because I'm getting 38 for the last 3 months mainly city driving using a VW approved 502 oil . His engine will be junk by 75k .


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kjmack said:


> So this fellow is using 0w20 Walmart Supertech oil . Fresh I'm not surprised he is getting the MPG he claims ,because I'm getting 38 for the last 3 months mainly city driving using a VW approved 502 oil . His engine will be junk by 75k .


pffft, that dude's also running Hyper-Lube[SUP]tm[/SUP], he's gonna be mint for million miles easy!


----------



## Burnley421 (Apr 19, 2015)

195K miles now. Just put my second set of spark plugs in at 190K because of a limp mode and spark knock issue I was having in hot weather. Still going into limp mode (EPC light) and getting codes (OBDeleven) for knock threshold reached on multiple cylinders (usually #3 or #4). Only happens in very hot and humid weather, at low rpm, while inching in bad traffic. Happens much less often if I run 93 octane. Only major issue I've had with my 1.8 in the almost 200K miles I've had it !


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

Dieseldog12 said:


> Kjmack said:
> 
> 
> > So this fellow is using 0w20 Walmart Supertech oil . Fresh I'm not surprised he is getting the MPG he claims ,because I'm getting 38 for the last 3 months mainly city driving using a VW approved 502 oil . His engine will be junk by 75k .
> ...


Yeah ok . lol hyperlube secret hillbilly sauce .


----------



## djustan (Feb 2, 2016)

*2014 1.8T Jetta*

78k miles apr stage 1 since 40k miles. No issues except an oil leak found in cylinder 1,2 when I was gaping my spark plugs. I am about to take valve cover and do a reseal. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

djustan said:


> 78k miles apr stage 1 since 40k miles. No issues except an oil leak found in cylinder 1,2 when I was gaping my spark plugs. I am about to take valve cover and do a reseal. What do you guys think?


I'd personally say that's the most worn plug I have ever seen . I find it hard to believe that your car could even go down the road with it .


----------



## Drbrown (Jul 27, 2014)

2017 1.8L Passat TSI turbo Engine ID CPR 55,000 miles. All good. Respectable gas mileage. Engine runs strong. In northeast. No problems with moon roof or its drains but which in my two decades of experience with VW's is their and our nightmare.


----------



## Burnley421 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Mileage*

I'm at about 210K miles now on my 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T

Oil changes regularly between 5K and 8K miles.
Spark plugs changed twice.

Only issue that has developed is a Turbo Underboost code, which only presents itself when its cold outside (below 35*F) Warmer than that and it boosts normally with no problem. Monitoring the live data from OBDeleven, the requested boost is only few PSI off from the requested boost, and builds slowly. Only in cold weather though. When it's warmer out, it builds boost and holds it at the requested level no problem. This issue only started this winter, when the car reached 200K miles. It's probably the wastegate flapper wearing out on the turbo. I'll continue to run it as is until it gets worse though.


----------



## gofastGTI (Jul 10, 2007)

Burnley421 said:


> I'm at about 210K miles now on my 2014 Jetta SE 1.8T
> 
> Oil changes regularly between 5K and 8K miles.
> Spark plugs changed twice.
> ...


How is your suspension holding up? I'm at 90k and have cupping on my tires. Some say it's due to worn struts/shocks.


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

1.8T 5MT Jetta

94,500 Miles. Bought CPO at 36,500.

Have done oil changes every 10K

Haven't done spark plugs

JB4 tuned since 49K

Stock everything other than air filter, shocks, springs.


----------



## jurotek (Sep 30, 2015)

Purchased on Sept, 2015
40K miles as of yesterday with 0 issues so far.
Oil changes every 5K miles ST 0W-20 HM and WIX WL10024 oil filter.
Only mods, VWR springs, dog bone and Afe Dry air filter.
Average MPG Extended period 47.3 MPG on 87 clear gas from Maverik.


----------



## DrivingPassion (May 15, 2009)

I'm at 165000km right now on my 2015 ( bought new in March 2016) Highline 1.8 5spd. Neuspeed module, H&R springs since new. I added other mods since.

I had to change a front bearing at 159000km before making a Québec - Florida - Québec road trip with the wife and kids. Other than that, perfect.


----------



## Burnley421 (Apr 19, 2015)

gofastGTI said:


> How is your suspension holding up? I'm at 90k and have cupping on my tires. Some say it's due to worn struts/shocks.


I've replaced one rear wheel bearing (at like 150K-ish I think). Other than that, no known issues. I have noticed the last few months that the ride is a little soft and borderline unstable in hard turns, but I have my steelies with plus-sized snow tires on right now (205/60/16 vs the oem size 205/55/16). So I'm not really sure if what I'm feeling is from the beefier tire sidewall flexing more, or if I need struts and shocks. I wouldn't be surprised if I did. I'll know in a week or two when I switch back to my non-winter wheels and tires.


----------



## SixFive69 (May 9, 2020)

*60K*

Hi guys first post: :wave:

I just hit 60k and found some oil on the #1 plug. Should I be concerned? I replaced all 4 and she runs fine. 

Also I never used any additives in my gasoline until now I use Techron. Will this help with the carbon buildup related to the direct injection system?

Nice to hear all these good mileage numbers with minimal issues. Love the 1.8 can't imagine a 1.4 in my car. I'm looking at neuspeed in line ECU override if anyone has opinions would love to hear..

Thanks


----------



## oldironsights (Aug 6, 2015)

2015 Passat Limited just completed 100k commuting miles with no faults yet.
Just regular oil changes every 6k miles & un-needed spartk plug replacement @ 50k miles.
Rear torque mount isolation bushing tearing & will need to be replaced soon.


----------



## VVyrmVVood (Jun 9, 2020)

2015 Passat

101K Miles (Had 35k when I bought it Feb '18)


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

2016 Jetta sport 1.8T 5spd, 91k miles, driver side transmission output seal needs replaced. Waiting on the part to show up, suspension feels a bit worn, otherwise holding up well.

Has anyone had any timing chain issues yet?


----------



## someguyfromMaryland (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lots of miles, still running strong*

91k miles on a 2017 SEL, 10k Mobil 1 oil changes, everything works and I typically see at least 35 mpg. No complaints.


----------



## Aleforge (Sep 8, 2011)

2015 Passat now at 97k and sitting in the driveway. I have had two injectors go out, A/C compressor and a myriad of other issues. I think I have had to dump in about 3500 in repairs total. I am waiting on the other two injectors to go as I am sure they will, but my car is "broke" regardless and I can't drive it atm AND I have no idea whats wrong with it. 

So... I am driving my 2007 Jetta in the mean time...


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

You guys. 
Have more problems. 
In less miles. 

Than my 400,000 rabbit pickup. 

Something is wrong here.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Sadly, that's not an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## oldironsights (Aug 6, 2015)

*No Engine Faults Yet!*

2015 Passat Limited. August 2015 purchase with 105,000 miles as of 04oct20.
Using recommended top tier fuels (87 octane for summer economy & 93 octane for more spirited winter driving). I achieve higher MPG's with the more expensive 93 octane.
Castrol Edge synthetic & wix filter every 6000 miles. 97 % highway driving @ 65 to 75 mph.
No engine fault light or codes as of yet. Still on original VW battery.


----------



## AdamChay (Dec 25, 2019)

2016 1.8tsi jetta 
Just hit 50k yesterday. Spark plugs and trans oil change here we come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentaaron (Feb 18, 2012)

2015 Jetta TSI 1.8T Sport automatic
137,000 -/+ miles and zero major issues
No lights on the dash, still runs smooth as a kitten

Will be taking it in for a carbon cleaning here soon at ShopDAP when they do the same service to my 2015 GLI


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

2016 Jetta sport 1.8t 5spd. 118k miles owned since new and until Saturday its been my wife’s commuter car, bought her a new ride and now I’m taking this car over.
We shall see how long it lasts.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

fastinradford said:


> You guys.
> Have more problems.
> In less miles.
> 
> ...


That's new technology for yah!


----------



## 16jettasport (Jul 19, 2017)

‘16 Jetta sport 5spd. 123k miles only repairs so far have been a clutch line that was leaking more recently, and a faulty pcv valve but that was replaced WAY back when it was still under warranty. Car is all stock.


----------

